# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  *** Slow chat is now over ***

## brad jones

This forum is now closed for new posts as the slow chat is at an end. The forum will remain visible as an archive.

My thanks to the Microsoft Visual Basic Team members. We appreciate the time they spent with us this week. My thanks also to the VBForum members for taking time to chat in this special forum.

Hopefully we will be able to do future slow chats in the future.

Brad!

----------

